# Why are horns growing back



## lisalaprate (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea why the horns on my 6 month old are growing back? She was disbudded when I got her. Is there anything different u need to do in removing them?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They are called scurs...it happens sometimes when the horn root is not properly burned..I leave them alone unless they grow into the head or face..some will keep them trimmed..its up to you...Some will reburn if they fit in the disbudder still...
Scurs are weak if unattached to the skull...manytime they break off in play, they will bleed like mad but its not life threatening..just help the bleeding stop and clean it up, use blukote on it.. : )


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How big are they? You could reburn them. Probably didn't get totally burned the first time.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Can you post a pic? I am guess its spurs.... we have a yearling doe with honest to God actual little mini horns, so can tell you that the disbudding does not always _take_.....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ditto what Cathy said. Sound like scurs. They won't grow into full horns. They might turn into little nubs or could get larger, just depends on how much horn tissue was left over.


----------



## lisalaprate (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I will send pics later. One did fall off 2 months ago after she and her sister were playing and bled for a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## lisalaprate (Aug 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That looks like what we call thumb nail scurs...thins and loose and break off easy...personally I would just leave them...She will knock them off often...which helps keep the managed


----------



## lisalaprate (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks so mu h for your help!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with Cathy. One of my bucks has scurs like that. They fall off every once in a while.


----------

